# 3 mile fishing bridge



## fatjack (Dec 22, 2008)

I HAD HEARD AT ONE TIME THAT THE BRIDGE WOULD BE REPAIRED AND OPEN FOR FISHING DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS. IMOVED AWAY IN 06' AND AM BACK NOW AND USED TO LOVE FISHING THERE BEFORE IVAN.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

They are working on it, but its nothing but pilings sticking out of the water still.


----------



## Shoe (Dec 27, 2008)

does anyone know if you can still get onto parts of the 3 mile bridge. I'm from chicago and used to go to the bridge yearly. Is the bait shop still there and is there any fishing open


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

No, there is no bait shop at this time, they may re-open it once the new fishing pier is done. You can fish at the base of the 3mb on either side, there is a new pier on the gulf breeze side that people do decent on sometimes. You can fish bob sikes bridge still between gulf breeze and the beach, and then you can fish on the gulf pier. Bait and tackle can be bought at gulf breeze bait and tackle.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

They have a picture of what the new fishing bridge will look like on a billboard near the pilings. Anywhere heard how much it's gonna cost to fish it?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/29/2008)*They have a picture of what the new fishing bridge will look like on a billboard near the pilings. Anywhere heard how much it's gonna cost to fish it?


Thats a good question.

With no known answer.


----------

